# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  قَبــلَه عَلَى جُبـــيَن الْقَدِر الَّذِي جَمَعْنِي بِك mms ..

## ليلاس

*مسسس ـآإء النـــــــــــــــــــوـور ..~*






**
__










__
__










__
__





__
__











__
__

----------


## ليلاس

__
__










__
__






__
__










__
__

----------

كــاريس (02-09-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-29-2011)

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## كــاريس

حلوووووين كثير

----------


## ليلاس

*الأحلى هالحضووور ..*

*منورة ..]*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رووووووووووووووعه .. سلمت يدينك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية عالمجهود

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*كلمات رومنسية وعاطفية
تسلم يمين من وضعتها*

----------


## ليلاس

> *رووووووووووووووعه .. سلمت يدينك*



 
*يسسلم عمرك حبيبتي ..*

*الرووووووووعهـ هالتوااجد ..*

*منورة..}*

----------

